# How far should frogs be from a TV?



## eaglerock (May 30, 2013)

Hey guys-

First viv - wondering how much frogs are bothered by the noise and light of a TV?

I'm trying to figure out the best place to keep them in my apartment, and which tank and frogs I get kind of depends on which wall and room they're the best fit in.

So here's the short question: 

1) Can a frog viv be in the same room as a tv? 
2) How about along the same wall

Thanks!


----------



## InvertaHerp (Mar 4, 2013)

1. Mine are, no issues I've seen.

2. Yes. Lot's of people have racks of frogs next to one another.


----------



## Enlightened Rogue (Mar 21, 2006)

eaglerock said:


> 1) Can a frog viv be in the same room as a tv? !


I think it would work as long they get to watch what they want sometimes

go for it, you`re fine


----------



## rigel10 (Jun 1, 2012)

I have some frogs near my TV, which is on even until very late at night (now that I'm on vacation) and no problem for frogs.


----------



## PumilioTurkey (Feb 25, 2010)

After watching America's Dumbest Home Videos my frogs died within one week.


Don't do it unless you want to kill your frogs by watching Jerry Springer


----------



## dam630 (Dec 11, 2009)

Just let them watch Sesame Street, so they can see their cousin Kermit


----------



## eaglerock (May 30, 2013)

Enlightened Rogue said:


> I think it would work as long they get to watch what they want sometimes
> 
> go for it, you`re fine


Hahahaha, thanks everybody! You guys are a riot.


----------



## SDK (Aug 11, 2014)

Lol. 

Not sure it still applies with more modern sets, but.....

My Whites TF lived happily next to the TV for years. He liked the warmth coming off of it, and it added another dimension of choice in his enclosure. This was a large viv with much ventilation. 

With an enclosed dart frog vivarium, you just might want to be careful of excess heat. 

Mine did not have a favorite show, although to be fair I never asked . I do vividly remember him reacting to the sound of frogs during nature shows....


----------



## carola1155 (Sep 10, 2007)

Had to dig this one up... Zach got calling from his frogs when he played Call of Duty next to them.

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/me...-frog-room-panorama-updated-12-30-2012-a.html


----------



## Enlightened Rogue (Mar 21, 2006)

Bummer Tom I can`t open it


----------



## carola1155 (Sep 10, 2007)

haha yea sorry I guess the picture doesn't work anymore... I was more concerned with the conversation though (I know I know... reading with no pictures... blasphemy)


----------



## whitethumb (Feb 5, 2011)

My southerns love it when I play the first 48 hours. My male calls as often as i watch that show.


----------



## aspidites73 (Oct 2, 2012)

As long as it's a NE episode, Southerns will fare well. Please do not subject them to CSI Miami, however! They can not reconcile Calleigh Duquesne with her alter character: Laura Pierson! Especially in the absence of David Schwimmer!


----------



## AzureusRBoss (Sep 3, 2013)

My frogs really like my lava lamp they just stare at it


----------



## nonliteral (Mar 26, 2012)

I let mine watch too much PBS and now they keep asking me to talk like David Attenborough.


----------



## Kas (Oct 6, 2013)

Mine watch PBS too and now they're asking me for college money!


----------



## FroggyKnight (Mar 14, 2013)

My imitators were calling to the Simpsons theme song today. My vanzos also love opera music and Call of Duty gunfire

Its not TV, but my leucs were in awe when I added a pair of clownfish to the reef tank they're next to. All three frogs were lined up on the glass staring at their aquatic friends.

John


----------



## mark c (Jun 17, 2010)

Do you watch a lot of those cooking shows where they might serve frog legs? That might upset them.


----------

